# MEXICO CITY...THE GREAT!! 681 YEARS OF AWESOME HISTORY



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

trully amazing, really nice photos. :yes:


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

Mexico is such a beautiful city. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Mexico City rocks!!!
; )


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Definitely a place I'll visit. Mexico City rocks!!!
; )


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

excelent city!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Great city and azteka stadium is BIG!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

more pics, more pics! 
; )


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

I am so glad you liked the thread.


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

Pics by Padawan


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Great pics of Mexico City!


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

Wow
Great city!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

This city gets better and better!
; )


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

The asian style architecture and garden is in Mexico City!? Does the city have a chinatown or something!? 
; )


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

koolkid said:


> The asian style architecture and garden is in Mexico City!? Does the city have a chinatown or something!?
> ; )


Its a gift given to Mexico City by South Korea for the Olympic Games of MC in 1868.

And yes, Mexico City has a Chinatown.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW...i visited this year but only stayed for 1 week...too bad I couldn't stay longer..but I loved it!!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow, what strikes me the most is the mixture of different cultures one can easily notice.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Very beautiful,

What I have always wondered is how the Aztecs would have evolved if the Spanish hadn't arrived. They (but also the Incas) were just begining to develop their cities and organising their society to start collecting tax, like the "Old World" had done thousands of years earlier.

Sorry for this little off topic thing of mine.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice pics, Mexico city is definitly on my to go list, keep the pics going


----------



## Lanier (Dec 19, 2005)

Mexico city is an amzing city


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

edubejar said:


> Wow most of the police officers I've seen in Mexico are very unattractive, short and fat, whether man or woman, Mexico City or Provincia, but this one is a beauty! Arrest me, señora policía!
> 
> Anyway, Mexico City is one amazing city! What a capital! But such capital needs a better country. Maybe the next goal for Mexicans is to finally have their first "native" Mexican president like Bolivia...a real-ish Aztec or Mayan-blooded president or atleast a Mestizo, and for its people to overthrow it's corrupt, predominantly Criollo political power. Afterall, most Mexican citizens have more native-Mexican blood than Spanish blood, and that should reflect in its government! Just a Saturday morning thought that I may or may not regret.


What's race got to do with any thing? I don't care if my president is Nordic, Arab, Black, Jewish, Asian, American Indian, or which ever mix of all of the above, as long as he (or she) is honest and qualified for the job.

By the way, El Santo, thanks for the pics.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

^ wow chill out, lets keep the peace. Wasn't Benito Juarez a indian president for Mexico, way back?


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> Great photos! There is some really nice architecture that's underestimated.


Forget that, the city itself is truly underestimated!
; )


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Excellent. Flights from Denver to Mexico City are really cheap right now so I will probably be visiting for a long weekend in early September... I know it's way too much city to take on in 3 days, but I want to visit. It's just huge...


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

koolkid said:


> Forget that, the city itself is truly underestimated!
> ; )


Thanks to Hollywood and its stereotypes about Mexico and mexicans... :bash:


More Pics...


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

Great pics of the modern Mexico City Ubergerard.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

nice pics el santo, you took them?
mexico city of XV century:








sacred precinct at the time:








sacred precinct today:


----------



## Ecocacm (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Mexico City


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Gracias po poner fotos de esta magnifica ciudad si puedes poner mas estubiera cool yo e ido a la ciudad solo una vez es que vivo an california y cuando fiumos a visitar a nuestros familiares eyos nos yevaron pero solo fue por 2 dias


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

oye si peudes poner fotos de Avenida Masaryk estuviera grandioso


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

elsanto said:


> Thanks to Hollywood and its stereotypes about Mexico and mexicans... :bash:


No wey! You mean those aren't real? :jk: Beautiful photos and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

^^ :lol:


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Es una ermosa ciudad
mas fotos


----------



## M82LA (May 10, 2006)

Elsanto, I would love to see more pictures; please continue posting!

Thanks,
Miguel


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I kinda like the city's scrapers except for the Torre Latinoamericana  Anyway, impressive pics. I like the mixtures of classical architecture and ultramodern scrapers.




You've got to be kidding that's like Mexico's Empire State Building


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

pueden poner mas fotos de la ciudad de Mexico es muy grande y ermosa no tiene fotos de el distrito de Condesa


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

this is one grandiose and amazing city I have ever seen in my life, love the culture, love the people, love all of it!


----------



## KeyMaster_ (May 19, 2006)

This is the capital of the United Mexican States and an historical thread for this forum, thanks to el santo.


La muy noble, excelentisima, insigne e imperial; Ciudad de Mexico-Tenochtitlan


----------



## KeyMaster_ (May 19, 2006)




----------



## KeyMaster_ (May 19, 2006)

up


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

*Amazing!*

Outstanding!

Good job El Santo, I look forward to my visit this year to the great metropolis
of the Aztec empire!




Saludos
:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ginza said:


> You've got to be kidding that's like Mexico's Empire State Building


Yes The Torre Latinoamericana has some ESB influence but I just look at it as an ordinary boxed scraper with a mast. 

If we're talking about mexscrapers, I prefer The Torre Mayor which to me is the most iconic in Latin America.

Anyway, nice pics. I like the cultural part of the city


----------



## KeyMaster_ (May 19, 2006)

eek


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Viva Mexico!


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## The Wilful King_ (May 25, 2006)

Capital of the United Mexican States!


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

Nadini said:


> this is one grandiose and amazing city I have ever seen in my life, love the culture, love the people, love all of it!


Come to Mexico City!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Have any more pictures of Mexico elsanto the city looks amazing


----------



## DONI'84 (May 26, 2005)

Sadly this grand city is terribly underestimanted. The photos only show a small deal of what this vast and amazing metropolis is!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

I most defenatly agree with DONI'84beyond Mexico Cities beatiful arquitecture and historic monuments lie many problems like theft,poverty,kidnappings and above all corruption that sadly is run by the goverment but I know of no city let alone a country were these factors aren't an issue except some places have more imperfections than others but I still think Mexico City and all of Mexico rule  :runaway: :bash: :eek2: :cheers:


----------



## The Little Horn (May 28, 2006)

yes is underated but in reality is the most exciting and powerful city in latin america and one of the most interesting in North America.


Is a world class city and a must in a life time.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

El santo do you have any more pictures you can post the pictures you have posted are incredible they just make me want to see more of this awesome and historic city
Thanks in advanced


----------



## irish_scott (Feb 27, 2006)

Put some Santa Fe photos El Santo. Please.


----------



## I Heart DF (May 26, 2006)

El Santo, could you please upload some pics from Antara Polanco, Av. Presiente Masaryk, and CC Sta. Fe, I'll greatly appreciate it. Also, could you please put some pics in the Lasalle and U. Iberoamericana zones? I will also be greatly appreciative.

About Mexico as a whole being underestimated, I also agree (thanks to stupic Hollywood and its movies). I mean, some people are so ignorant that they think people in Mexico City use donkeys as means of transportation. It's a sad fact, but they don't know better, they just need to travel.


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

Great pictures from an amazing city. Thanks El Santo for the good job.


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

*More Pics Of Mexico City!!*

*ANGEL OF INDEPENDENCE*









*CORPORATIVO ARCOS BOSQUES BUILDING*









*SANTA FE*
































































COOL POOL








*SOME PICS FROM THE MEXICO CITY FORUM*
REFORMA








POLANCO








TORRE PEMEX








DOWNTOWN (CENTRO HISTORICO)








BOSQUES/COUTRY CLUB








:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

*SOME MORE PICS*

















































































































FUTURE SANTA FE SKYLINE BUT WITH CHANGES IN THE 2 TALLEST)
































NEW RENDERS OF CITY SANTA FE ( IN CONSTRUCTION ):banana:


----------



## cebas_23 (Dec 30, 2006)

*woooow...*

woooow... nice pics!!!:banana:


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

i can see only :redx: from mexictoluca 

.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

These photos of Mexico City are always the same places in the same buildings, but at different angles!

The skyline of the city is too small for its size! hno:


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

'rational crazy' said:


> These photos of Mexico City are always the same places in the same buildings, but at different angles!
> 
> The skyline of the city is too small for its size! hno:



not really.... ever since the earthquake of 1985 the government set restrictions for the whole city and at a time period only allowed a 5 floor limit on buildings
and until now. and Mexico City already has a boom , but not as big as Dubai obviously.

Also the pictures are not all just one area and some are , but they area t differnet times, to show the growth in the area.
You will notice that Mexico City is going to have a better skyline by the end of this year.

Also Mexico City isnt like other cities like NY or Dubai, it has earthquakes which leaves some safety restrcitions on construction, it also has volcanos so some areas that are a big part of the city cant be used to build skyscrapers. And in the center of the city and most of it, under the ground is a dried up lake bed which also leaves precautions on buildings so they wont sink or tip to the side or bounce off the lakebed..cuz its like a a sponge.


----------



## benzpilot (May 14, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

^^

yeah i can't see it either


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

cebas_23 said:


>


and the skyline of mexico city is growing so fast!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

crazy skyscraper :nuts:


----------

